
Ask HN: Do you work in an unexpected industry? - dvdhnt
Many of us work for startups, agencies, consultancies, or large companies where employing engineers is obvious or unsurprising. There are, however, jobs and industries where the requirement for our skills is not obvious. For example, modern washing machines, refrigerators, and farm tractors all require some code.<p>Do any of you work in an industry, or even a department of an obvious industry, that is unexpected? In what kind of ways are you required to apply your skills?
======
baxtr
Yeah, I am doing financial services. Never expected it. I like the people a
lot. I don’t like the products though. Thus, I’d say I haven’t found a great
market fit for myself yet

------
gvsk225
No

